# 2 good days on the tusc



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

hit up the tusc on friday and saturday and man we lit em up. caught a ton of smallies. the amazing thing is all of them were pretty big. most were 12" and bigger. biggest were 16, 17, 19 inch. also caught some pike and a huge sheaphead. 

started fishing tubes only caught a few then switched up to the sweet rebel crankcraw. dude it was like flipping a switch. lit em up. the pic was are biggest. the tusc is coming alive.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Always wondered about that river. We play golf at River Greens several times a year and it always looks good. How did you fish it? I would imagine you would have to float it in something. Any particular area?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Way to go on the nice fish! The Tusc. is awesome this time of year. The saugeye bite should be on.


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

my buddy let me borrow his little boat. we did have to get out of the boat several times to walk it over very shallow areas. fished from dover treatment plant down to buehlers in philly.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

thats a DARN GOOD stretch of river that you floated !!! 

i personally havent had much luck at all on the Tusc lately ..........i guess i need to try some crankbaits !!!


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree 100% - the Tusc is fishing great! I fished my kayak in a stretch from Navarre to Bolivar.

I went out Saturday and landed 8 pike from 27" up to 32". I even caught three bass on my 4" pike spoon, though they were only ~ 12"-14". The bonus catch was a 10 lb carp that hit my spoon.... that's a first for me.


- Dave


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

on sunday fished by zoar and saw a guy catch a pike that was just under 44 inches. it was awesome to see.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

OK - I'm over here salivating over the thought of a 44" pike in Ohio waters.

Per the ODNR website, the state record is:
Pike, Northern 22.38 43" Lyre Lake Chris Campbell, Dayton Oct. 3, 1988 

I would be really, really cool to catch a 40"+ pike from the Tusc. Did the fish get released, or is she going to be mounted?

With dreams of 20 lb+ northerns within 45 minutes of my house, my steelhead gear may start collecting cob webs.

Dave


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Wave Warrior on here got a nice pike a few years ago out of the Tusc. I think it was 42" or somewhere around there. I was sight fishing for them last March and saw one between 36 and 40 inches. She hit my husky jerk after at least 15 casts and didn't stay hooked.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Pikeman-My dad caught this one on the Tusc. two weeks ago. We had plenty more blow ups throught out the day.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

That is definitely a sweet northern! Did you get a length or weight on the fish? I looks thicker than the ones I have been catching.

How about a question too: I'm hoping to lauch my canoe at SR-212 this weekend and float downstream with my 8 year old for 5-6 miles. Is there a good pullout point somewhere upstream of the Dover Damn you could recommend? A fellow OGF'er suggest dover-zoar road in Zoar, but this looks like it's maybe only a 2~3 miles from the SR212 bridge in Bolivar.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Im not sure on the length I would put it around 37" or so. Give me a call I will put you in the right direction for a put in and pull out spot.
Ryan
330-685-0788


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fishing_marshall said:


> Wave Warrior on here got a nice pike a few years ago out of the Tusc. I think it was 42" or somewhere around there. I was sight fishing for them last March and saw one between 36 and 40 inches. She hit my husky jerk after at least 15 casts and didn't stay hooked.


42 3/4''-22 1/2# caught on xrap north of treatment plant!!!


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

PIKEMAN said:


> That is definitely a sweet northern! Did you get a length or weight on the fish? I looks thicker than the ones I have been catching.
> 
> How about a question too: I'm hoping to lauch my canoe at SR-212 this weekend and float downstream with my 8 year old for 5-6 miles. Is there a good pullout point somewhere upstream of the Dover Damn you could recommend? A fellow OGF'er suggest dover-zoar road in Zoar, but this looks like it's maybe only a 2~3 miles from the SR212 bridge in Bolivar.


If you put in at Bolivar Dam and float to Dover-Zoar road it will be a nice trip with a shot at a huge pike and some nice smallies. There is a spot right before the end where you may want to get out and walk the edge. The water rolls heavy through a shute with a cement wall and rocks to crash into.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

With all of the rain, I think I'm going to stay off of the river this weekend and chase some musky at Leesville or Westbranch.

Thanks for the insight on the shute by Zoar.... sounds like fun when solo with 75F water temps.... not such a good idea in a canoe with my son and cold water.


----------

